# Wechsel von Lenze zu Siemens



## Bensen83 (2 September 2009)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu in ner Firma und wir vbauen dort eigentlich grundsätzlich Lenze Regler und Motoren, die SPS Proamme (S7) Sind auch so angepasst, dass ich einen DB habe, den ich an die Lenze Regler senden Kann mit Sollwertn usw. und ich kann mir auch die Istwerte herausholen. Jetzt Solle wir für einen Kunden einen Siens Regler einsetzen und ich kenne mich da nicht so aus (Weis leider auch nch nicht welchen). Ist das bei denen genauso zu erreichen? Also über Profibus die werte auslesen und schreiben? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MSB (2 September 2009)

Außer ein grundsätzliches "Ja" wüsste ich nicht was man dir sonst noch antworten sollte fürs erste ...

Handelt es sich hier um Servos oder ordinäre Asynchronmotore?

Die normalen FU's werden sowohl bei Lenze als auch Siemens normalerweise nach Profidrive-Standard, also PPO* angefahren.
Es kann dir zwar passieren das einzelne Bits im STW und ZSW unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben,
aber das sollte jetzt nich der riesen Aufwand sein.

Schwieriger und deutlich unterschiedlicher wird das ganze bei Servos.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bensen83 (2 September 2009)

*Ok*

Danke schon mal aber es sind ja servos


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2009)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal aber es sind ja servos


Viel Vergnügen 
Wir sind von Siemens zu SEW gewechselt, weil uns der Projektierungsaufwand für einfache Positionierungen bei Siemens mit Einführung der Sinamics zu viel wurde.
Siemens ist technisch ganz sicher i.O.
Aber im Bereich Antriebstechnik sind sie extrem detailverliebt.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## MSB (2 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber im Bereich Antriebstechnik sind sie extrem detailverliebt.



Wie du das nur immer ... diplomatisch ausdrückst *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie du das nur immer ... diplomatisch ausdrückst *ROFL*



*ACK*

Vor allem, gibts zig Parameter, die nummernmäßig irgendwie nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Da ist SEW deutlich übersichtlicher.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vor allem, gibts zig Parameter, die nummernmäßig irgendwie nichts miteinander zu tun haben.



Und ob es dann in der Software, in der Online-Hilfe und im Handbuch gleich heisst und gleich beschrieben wird, ist nochmal ein anderes Thema 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Proxy (6 September 2009)

Also ich muss sagen einen Sinamics zu programmieren und Parametrieren dauert bei der S110 und beim S120 nicht länger als 1 stunde. Ich muss sagen ich finde diese Antriebe schön, man muss nur Regelungstechnik gut können damit man die Parameter einstellen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen einen Sinamics zu programmieren und Parametrieren dauert bei der S110 und beim S120 nicht länger als 1 stunde.


 
Eben ... 1Std.
Einen Simodrive 611U habe ich in 20-30min in Betrieb genommen.
Für einen SEW brauchst du auch nicht länger.
Für Sinamics brauchst du eine Stunde. Wo ist da der Fortschritt?

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## offliner (14 September 2009)

Kommt wohl auch ein wenig auf den verwendeten Motor an. Bei Drive Cliq Motoren am S120, ist die Grundinbetriebnahme in ein paar Minuten durch... Ich hab noch nie ne Stunde bei 0815 Anwendungen gebraucht. Würde sagen S120 und 611U sind da relativ ähnlich, der SINAMICS ist da eher einfacher...


----------



## hausenm (16 September 2009)

Wer braucht bei SEW 20 min?
nach maximal 5 Minuten dreht sich der Mist (zuerst im Handbetrieb und dann über Bus). Etwas länger brauchts da wenn IPOS ins Spiel kommt, aber 20- 300 min habe ich selbst in den USA nicht gebraucht 
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Wer braucht bei SEW 20 min?
> nach maximal 5 Minuten dreht sich der Mist (zuerst im Handbetrieb und dann über Bus). Etwas länger brauchts da wenn IPOS ins Spiel kommt, aber 20- 300 min habe ich selbst in den USA nicht gebraucht
> Gruß


 
warum sollte das in den USA länger dauern?


----------



## Proxy (16 September 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch ein wenig auf den verwendeten Motor an. Bei Drive Cliq Motoren am S120, ist die Grundinbetriebnahme in ein paar Minuten durch... Ich hab noch nie ne Stunde bei 0815 Anwendungen gebraucht. Würde sagen S120 und 611U sind da relativ ähnlich, der SINAMICS ist da eher einfacher...



Also ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wer nimmt für 0815 einen S120?? Ich hab bis jetzt immer Positionieraufgaben gehabt, welche mit Regelkreisauswertung was von allein schon 3-5 min dauert und Regler einstellen damit er nicht Schwingt aber dynamsich ist. Dafür braucht du Zeit da kannst du auch bei SEW nicht schneller machen.


----------



## hausenm (17 September 2009)

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
nun (das ist nicht representativ) ich hatte in den USA die Erfahrung gemacht, daß einige Grundlagen, im technischenBereich nicht verstanden werden oder bekannt sind. Hatte Probleme mit IT Netzen und Antrieben, Kunde wollte unbedingt einen Bremswiederstand einbauen- obwohl der Motor stand und dabei die Endstufe abrauchte. 
Den Zusammenhang mit "verschobenen" Netzen und dadurch auftretenden Überspannungen war ihm nicht klar zumachen (so als Beispiel). Jeder, der das vergnügen hatte amerikanische Bedienungsanleitngen zu lesen, weiß wovon ich sprechen


----------

